# The Sopranos Family Cookbook



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Amazon.com: The Sopranos Family Cookbook

Shel


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

shel, if you are looking for a comment here.........I'll do it. I actually gave a copy of this to each of my kids. We are all Tony fans, we get the tongue in cheek comments in the book, but best of all the recipes are pretty basic Italian, just the way most families would actually cook; so my youngsters can use it for referance for most any "basic Italian"....... when they can't get their mother on the phone!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

No, I wasn't really looking for comments, although it's nice to get 'em. Just though that fans of the show might like to know about the book.

There's a book with "Carmela Soprano's" recipes as well: Amazon.com: Entertaining with the Sopranos: Carmela Soprano, etc.

Shel


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Yes, I admit that "Entertaining with Carmela" was given out at Christmas.


----------



## longislandtommy (Aug 16, 2007)

I own this book, I have better and I have worse. If your looking for a really good book on Italian food check out the Rao's cook books.


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

So now, I'll have to admit that I'm a cookbook junkie. 

And I just took a hard look at the Italian books, there are approx. 43.5 lin. ft of shelf devoted to them.......... and we are Italian. Just can't pass up a interesting cookbook. 
Funny things is I very, very seldom pick up a book and cook from a recipe, but I will read a cook book like it's a novel.

Yes, Rao's is on the shelf.


----------

